# Broken beak :(



## eggysmom (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am looking for some good advice on how to care for my cockatiel Peaches now that her beak is broken. To make a long story short...she got hung up on one of the hooks on one of her toys that had come open, you know...the ones that screw shut? She ended up with it being straight through her bottom beak. I took her to an avian vet and she was sedated and got stitches and meds...a $400 visit!!! He told me that the tissue had torn so they had to stitch beak to tissue. 3 weeks later we returned to have those stitches removed and he said she still had a small abnormality there...it was a small hole and he didn't think more stitches were necessary as long as she was eating and drinking fine. So much for my short story lol sorry. So a couple of weeks ago I noticed that her bottom beak was chipping off. Yesterday I noticed that the bottom of it had a loose chunk and today it was gone. I'll try to post the 3 different pictures together side by side. I know there is not much I can do, the vet even told me there was a small possibility that after several weeks her beak may begin to separate due to the trauma and the pulling. So she is eating pellets, I was wondering if that will make her beak worse? I tried moistening them but she's not a fan. I'm going to keep giving her ground up kale, carrots, grapes and now eggs...she seems to be getting water ok as of yesterday. Today I didn't see her drink yet but she doesn't drink when I'm watching she is too excited to come out of her cage. Have you ever seen this before? Is there anything else that I can do for her? And do you think she needs any special trimming anywhere? I've checked online and some end up being just fine even without a bottom beak at all? I know you all know a lot about cockatiels so I thought I would reach out to you. My groomer said that she doesn't think that there is much she can do except keep her beak smooth so she doesn't catch any small uneven pieces on something and make it worse. 

I would greatly appreciate any advice or success stories.  

Thanks, 

Tami


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*broken beak*

Oh that must have been traumatic for both you and your bird! I am sorry I really don't know any good advice, but I do have a kind of far-fetched idea. Are there any raptor centers near your area? I have worked with raptors and have heard of them damaging beaks in car collisions, etc. Sometimes the beak can be "patched" with something like dental material. Of course, a raptor is a lot bigger than a cockatiel! Maybe your avian vet has heard of that procedure. I hope she will be okay!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No advice, but OUCH. Poor thing. That looks incredibly painful. I'm sorry you both had to go through it


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hugs to both of you from Joey and me.


----------



## Jubilee (Mar 27, 2014)

I am wondering if the vet could patch the hole? I have seen and heard of ducks who have lost part of a beak to have a fake one glued on until the real one grows out, and also they patch the holes of tortoises. If it's going to be a problem that interferes in your bird's ability to eat, it might be something to ask about. I hope things improve soon.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

poor bubba.
I was going to say the same thing - can your avian vet patch it somehow?


----------



## eggysmom (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you all for your support! Yes, it was very scary for me and terrifying for poor lil Peaches! It took a bit for me to even realize what had happened because there was so much blood.  The possibility of having it patched sounds like a good idea. I can check into it. Thanks again!!! <3


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Keep us posted.

Well wishes and lots of scratches coming Peaches way.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Poor dear.  I can't imagine what the both of you have gone through. But I can tell you care a lot about her, and I wanted to say thank you for being so responsible about caring for this injury.


----------



## hiimsacred (1 mo ago)

did you tiel ever recover? one of mine has had the exact same injury and his beak split 2 weeks ago and is growing out rapidly, i have regular vet visits with him but she said last time that he might have to be put down if something dosent change soon, i dont want to give up on him since he is eating and drinking fine.


----------

